

Introduction to Catalyst (A Perl Web-MVC framework) - Part 1 - systems
http://marcus.nordaaker.com/2009/06/screencast-introduction-to-catalyst-by-dan-dascalescu/

======
jcapote
"Suck on that, RoR"? Ugh, grow up please.

~~~
rjurney
"Ugh, grow up please."? Ugh, develop a sense of humor please.

~~~
rjurney
""Ugh, grow up please."? Ugh, develop a sense of humor please." Ugh, stop
being so judgemental.

~~~
rjurney
"""Ugh, grow up please."? Ugh, develop a sense of humor please." Ugh, stop
being so judgemental." Ugh, stop the mobius loop gag already. :/

------
Raphael
My school uses Catalyst for its sites, and the message boards seem to require
three redirects to reach. I'm not sure if this is a problem with Catalyst or
with the particular app.

~~~
rjurney
That is a site-specific problem. Catalyst is just a good framework for
building web apps. It imposes no such shenanigans.

